# Game #18: vs. 76ers 11/30 (Result: W, 104 - 102)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (14 - 4)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Rodrigue Beaubois | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Drew Gooden*




* vs. *









*Philadelphia 76ers (5 - 12)*




















































*Jrue Holiday | Andre Igoudala | Thaddeus Young | Elton Brand | Samuel Dalembert*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #18: vs. 76ers 11/30*

*Sixers - Mavericks game preview*


> Even with the expected return of Elton Brand on Monday night, the Philadelphia 76ers could have a difficult time ending their woes during their current four-game road trip.
> Facing the Dallas Mavericks doesn't help either.
> With Brand slated to end a three-game absence due to injury, the 76ers will try to avoid a seventh straight loss when they take on the Southwest Division leaders.
> After winning three of its first five games, Philadelphia (5-12) has fallen into a massive rut by dropping 10 of 12 since Nov. 8


More in link​


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Game #18: vs. 76ers 11/30*

The Mavs are 14-4!?

Anyway this should be a win for the Mavs. It really sucks to see how much Elton Brand has slowed down.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #18: vs. 76ers 11/30*

Lol Jason Terry did a Dirk move.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Mavs managed to survive another vintage 20/10 game from Brand in this one. It looks like he's rounding back into form.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I like Barea off the bench, but I can't stand seeing so much of that 3-guard set....

I want more Marion!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I like Barea off the bench, but I can't stand seeing so much of that 3-guard set....
> 
> I want more Marion!


I think Carlisle is still tinkering with the lineups and will continue to do so, especially with all the injuries in recent weeks. I'm not a fan of three guard lineups either though...


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

croco said:


> I think Carlisle is still tinkering with the lineups and will continue to do so, especially with all the injuries in recent weeks. I'm not a fan of three guard lineups either though...


In general, or just with this Mavs team?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VCHighFly said:


> In general, or just with this Mavs team?


Both, unless your big men are really, really good.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

God, I hope we show up against the Nets, if we lose it will be extremely embarrassing...


----------

